# CM9 Holiday Unofficial ROM?



## calikevin (Jun 28, 2012)

So I see this in GooManager when I search for "holiday" but I cannot find any topics or pages with any info on it.... Is this a CyanoganMod9 port for the Vivid? Anyone willing to try it out? The zip is 136MB...

http://goo.im/devs/BHS/CM9/cm-9-20120707-UNOFFICIAL-holiday.zip

If no one is I may just break down and install it later. Just not too sure what's may be broken in it...


----------



## jenkem110 (Apr 28, 2012)

calikevin said:


> So I see this in GooManager when I search for "holiday" but I cannot find any topics or pages with any info on it.... Is this a CyanoganMod9 port for the Vivid? Anyone willing to try it out? The zip is 136MB...
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/B...IAL-holiday.zip
> 
> If no one is I may just break down and install it later. Just not too sure what's may be broken in it...


Thats the one synergye was working on.. So mic and camera are broken


----------



## calikevin (Jun 28, 2012)

"was" working on? the latest update is from last night! That's why I'm so suprised to see no info on it. Fuckin synergy dude, you're on it, loving all your work.

Its not some simple issue that can be fixed by flashing a camera mod after installing the rom, right?

Either way, thanks for the reply.


----------



## synergy (May 10, 2012)

calikevin said:


> "was" working on? the latest update is from last night! That's why I'm so suprised to see no info on it. Fuckin synergy dude, you're on it, loving all your work.
> 
> Its not some simple issue that can be fixed by flashing a camera mod after installing the rom, right?
> 
> Either way, thanks for the reply.


Project is dead. There's already a topic on it here. [sup]*PLEASE DON'T POST ABOUT THIS ANYMORE THIS IS UNUSABLE WITHOUT INCALL MIC...AND WILL STAY THIS WAY THANKS TO HTC.*[/sup]


----------



## calikevin (Jun 28, 2012)

Okay, so this IS related to the WNIP post, I just couldn't find any mention of CM9 anywhere. Unfortunate to hear =[


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------

